# Janis Rattenni



## JonahW (May 25, 2010)

I'm sure that someone must have noticed this before me, but no one seems to have posted anything about it. So I'll have get the word out myself. This is a German actress named Janis Rattenni who spent many years on a German soap called "Unter Uns". View both videos in order: believe me that it's worth it.

First watch this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPnsM19knnE

Then watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7e5c0SQP70


----------



## Kbbig (May 27, 2010)

Oh my Lord, thank you so much. She is absolutely the representation of my dream girl, aside from the speaking German part. She was chubby to begin with, but that second video is so wonderful to watch. Her bottom half is ... fantastisch.


----------



## JonahW (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad you appreciate the links, Kbbig. If she'd always looked the way she did in the second video, or even the first, I don't think she'd ever have been cast. The secret is that Ms. Rattenni was on the show for a decade. She was cast as a child, to play the youngest member of the show's main family. It was only as an adult that she started to have a problem with her weight, so the show's producers were stuck with her at that point.


----------



## Jes (May 27, 2010)

JonahW said:


> I'm glad you appreciate the links, Kbbig. If she'd always looked the way she did in the second video, or even the first, I don't think she'd ever have been cast. The secret is that Ms. Rattenni was on the show for a decade. She was cast as a child, to play the youngest member of the show's main family. It was only as an adult that she started to have a problem with her weight, so the show's producers were stuck with her at that point.



hahahahahaahaha.


----------



## joswitch (May 27, 2010)

JonahW said:


> I'm sure that someone must have noticed this before me, but no one seems to have posted anything about it. So I'll have get the word out myself. This is a German actress named Janis Rattenni who spent many years on a German soap called "Unter Uns". View both videos in order: believe me that it's worth it.
> 
> First watch this one:
> 
> ...



Wow! Yays! 

She's pretty and bootylicious!


----------



## joswitch (May 27, 2010)

JonahW said:


> I'm glad you appreciate the links, Kbbig. If she'd always looked the way she did in the second video, or even the first, I don't think she'd ever have been cast. The secret is that Ms. Rattenni was on the show for a decade. She was cast as a child, to play the youngest member of the show's main family. It was only as an adult that she started to have a *problem with her weight*, so the show's producers were stuck with her at that point.



^Problem? I see no problem here!


----------



## Agent 007 (May 27, 2010)

JonahW said:


> I'm glad you appreciate the links, Kbbig. If she'd always looked the way she did in the second video, or even the first, I don't think she'd ever have been cast. The secret is that Ms. Rattenni was on the show for a decade. She was cast as a child, to play the youngest member of the show's main family. It was only as an adult that she started to have a problem with her weight, so the show's producers were stuck with her at that point.



Well, I'm glad to at least see a BBW in a soap opera. Thanks for posting the videos, Jonah!


----------



## JonahW (May 27, 2010)

It presents less of a dramatic contrast than the other two videos, but if anyone wants to see more of the lovely Ms. R, there's also this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyc_-6F3hDs&feature=related

A big thanks is obviously owed to whoever decided to put these clips together. I'm not sure if he speaks English, since all the YouTube comments are in German, but if he does, I'd like to tell him that I appreciate his efforts.


----------



## JonahW (May 27, 2010)

joswitch said:


> ^Problem? I see no problem here!



To be fair to the show's producers, they don't seem to have considered her weight a problem either. On the contrary, they had Ms. Rattenni's character engage in an affair with her Mathematics professor. So much for the idea that fat characters can't be attractive! I'm sure the wardrobe people must have cursed her under their breathe once or twice as her measurements kept changing. But you're right that it doesn't seem to have been a problem for anyone else.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 27, 2010)

She's a lovely girl. Thanks for sharing the video clips.


Dennis


----------



## bbwsrule (May 28, 2010)

Still a Skye fan said:


> She's a lovely girl. Thanks for sharing the video clips.
> 
> 
> Dennis



Ditto. Thanks!


----------



## Agent 007 (May 28, 2010)

Jonah, since we're talking about BBW's in German soap operas I gotta ask: wasn't there also one in "Marienhof"? I remember how I was surfing along TV channels a few years ago and distinctly remember a plump woman. Unfortunately I don't recall her name or the actress who played her.


----------



## Rounderly (May 28, 2010)

Yes, thanks so much! I love me some Janis Ratteni. She seems to keep getting fatter and fatter, doesn't she? 

I'm curious: can someone whose German is better than mine tell me whether they incorporate her weight gain (or her plumpness) into the plot of the show at all?


----------



## JonahW (May 31, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Jonah, since we're talking about BBW's in German soap operas I gotta ask: wasn't there also one in "Marienhof"? I remember how I was surfing along TV channels a few years ago and distinctly remember a plump woman. Unfortunately I don't recall her name or the actress who played her.



I'm afraid that you know more than me. I've never seen Marienhof, and I can't find anything online. The only reason someone put together these clips of Janis Rattenni is that her gain is so dramatic. There are plenty of regular clips of Marienhof out there, however, and if you searched long enough perhaps you'd find something.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 31, 2010)

EUREKA!

I've found the woman I was talking about. Her name is Heidi and she's played by actress Verena Mörtel. And she's HOT. The portrayal seemed fairly positive to me: Heidi is described as "lebenslustig" (high-spirited). Here is some info about her and a clip:

http://www.lieblingsstars.com/verena-moertel-ist-jetzt-neu-beim-marienhof-dabei-5184/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hqr2ZhiDA4


----------



## JonahW (May 31, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> EUREKA!
> 
> I've found the woman I was talking about. Her name is Heidi and she's played by actress Verena Mörtel. And she's HOT. The portrayal seemed fairly positive to me: Heidi is described as "lebenslustig" (high-spirited). Here is some info about her and a clip:
> 
> ...



Well done!


----------

